# Help, skimmer overflowing



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

I have a Reef Octopus hob skimmer, been working fine for the last few years but these last few weeks its been giving me problems. It's not the collection cup part that's overflowing, its the part where it drains back to the tank- I don't know what its called to see the pic lol. It started by just building up an extra inch or so of water hight but it always seemed to right itself by the next day. But last night it went up and up and up and almost over the top. Luckily I was home to see. The only thing I could think of is there is something blocking the return tube. I stuck pipe cleaners and such into it as best I could but no luck. And other thoughts before I pull it all apart?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*skimmer*

When was the last time u gave it a vinnegar bath...
did u add anything to tank lately...has anything died in there
any dosing or adding additives. .
just a start give it a good cleaning in vinnegar


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

I've never cleaned it with vinegar, I will do that once I get it apart. 
Nothing new with the tank, no deaths, just the usual additives.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

go with sump and replace skimmer. All these HOB are disasters in waiting

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sumps*

sometimes sumps are not an option , of course its not preferred and sumps are the better way , there are quite a few people who have some hob systems that are quite successful ....


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Sump isn't an option for me with this tank. Later on when I upgrade I'll do a sump.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Try the vinegar bath. I can't have a sump either and use internal skimmer because I'm afraid of the skimmers overflowing...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

HOB skimmers are more hassle than they are worth. I would just up the waterchanges... change more water more often.


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Well I cleaned it out and was working perfectly. Now today its doing it again...sigh. Also just realized that I didn't tighten it enough when I put it back and its been leaking. Just going to leave it off for now till I have the energy to fiddle with it more


----------

